# Antibiotics causing allergy to gluten causing IBS



## Guest (Aug 17, 2012)

HelloI've registered here to share some important information with you.My wife had IBS. In fact she still can suffer from it. Last night & this morning she had IBS symptoms. She's just checked the list of ingredients of the salad dressing she had last night on her meal.It contains gluten!Doctors can sometimes be too keen to prescribe drugs before investigating causes of illness.She would now be on intestinal anti spasmodic drugs if she had not discovered she is allergic to gluten.There is a connection to having taken antibiotics in the past for tonsillitis. Anti biotics can have long term effects on gut flora.My son is the same & so is her girlfriend. All get IBS if they eat foods containing gluten, bread being the main one of course. All suffered from tonsillitis & had lots of anti biotics when young.So it's worth trying a gluten free diet for a week to see if your IBS subsides.Especially if you've had to take antibiotics in the past.Better to remove the cause of an illness than take drugs with all the side effects they can have.All the main supermarkets such as Waitrose & Sainsburys have wheat free sections where you can buy wheat free bread, cakes, sausages, beer etc.It's surprising how many foods contain gluten. Even breaded ham, malt vinegar etc !Hope this is of help to some people.


----------

